# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Në Shqipëri punojn 50 mijë fëmijë

## Hyllien

*Bashkia dhe OJF-të, bëjnë apel për mbrojtjen e fëmijëve në Ditën Ndërkombëtare kundër Punës së Fëmijëve

Raporti, në Shqipëri punojnë 50 mijë fëmijë 

Sipas Qendrës për Mbrojtjen e Fëmijëve, vetëm në Tiranë numërohen 800 fëmijë që shfrytëzohen si lypësa*

Bruna Prifti

Ata fëmijë, me sandale apo atlete të grisura, të pluhurosur e të pajisur kush me kuti e kush me çanta shpine mbushur me paketa, aroma makinash, çakmakë e këllëf celularësh duket se nuk befasojnë më askënd. Madje as ata dhjetëra të tjerë që zvarriten rrugëve të kryeqytetit në kërkim të lëmoshës. E si për të plotësuar gjithë panoramën e një vendi ku fëmijët ia marrin për bukuri dorën punëve edhe pse njomëzakë, renditen gjithë të tjerët që punojnë për familjen, ruajnë e kullotin bagëtinë, paçka se për këtë kanë hedhur tej libra e fletore. Shqipëria numëron plot 50 mijë fëmijë që shfrytëzohen për punë. Shifra shokuese është bërë publike dje në Ditën Ndërkombëtare kundër Punës së Fëmijëve. Sipas Altin Hazizajt, drejtori i Qendrës për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Fëmijëve (CRCA), kjo shifër është konstatuar pas një sondazhi e studimi të imtësishëm të bërë në çdo cep të vendit. Një numër të konsiderueshëm zënë ata fëmijë që punojnë në ambientet e shtëpisë apo në punë të ndryshme bujqësie. Shumë të tjerë, në ndihmë të prindërve në këpucari, rrobaqepësi, ndërtim, si shitës nëpër dyqane e kështu me radhë. Është e vërtetë që në ndërmarrje të ndryshme private është e vështirë të gjesh të punësuar fëmijë nën moshën e parashikuar me ligj për punë. Kjo pasi zakonisht që të punësohen këtu, duhet të kenë një farë formimi apo zanati,- thotë Hazizaj, duke theksuar se nga gjithë fëmijët e verifikuar, puna e të cilëve shfrytëzohet, vetëm 3% punojnë në ndërmarrje të tilla. 
Bashkia, strategji për mbrojtjen e fëmijëve
Në Bashkinë e Tiranës, paraditen e djeshme u mblodhën përfaqësues të organizatave të ndryshme joqeveritare, të cilat kanë bërë apel për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të fëmijëve. Sipas drejtoreshës së burimeve njerëzore në Bashkinë e Tiranës, Daklea Shtylla, ky takim është në vazhdën e aktiviteteve të bëra me rastin e shpalljes së muajit qershor si muaji i të drejtave të fëmijëve. Përpos ndihmave sociale që jep bashkia, Shtylla ka veçuar punën e bërë me fëmijët që kishin braktisur shkollën, ndihmën e dhënë për prindërit e tyre dhe rikthimin e fëmijëve, sërish në bangat e shkollës. Në fund të këtij muaji ne si bashki do të kemi gati një strategji të plotë që do ti përkasë vetëm fëmijëve dhe të drejtave të tyre,- thotë drejtoresha Shtylla. 
Tiranë, rreth 800 fëmijë lypin
Krahas formave të ndryshme të shfrytëzimit të punës së fëmijëve, fenomeni i lypjes zë padyshim një vend të veçantë. Të tillë e kanë cilësuar gjithë të pranishmit dje në takimin për Ditën Kundër Punës së Fëmijëve. Lypja është trafikim i brendshëm, pasi fëmijët që shfrytëzohen për të lypur merren nga një zonë në tjetër, qytet në tjetrin për të përfunduar jo në pak raste përtej kufijve,- thotë Hazizaj. Sipas tij, në një raport të fundit ka rezultuar se vetëm në Tiranë numërohen rreth 800 fëmijë që shfrytëzohen si lypësa. Sipas tij, nuk ka e smund të ketë të dhëna të sakta, për sa kohë që këta fëmijë nuk figurojnë të regjistruar. Në takimin e djeshëm mes të tjerash është diskutuar edhe për këtë kategori fëmijësh, për të cilët nuk ka kurrfarë përkujdesjeje, as fjetje e as ushqim, ndërsa për edukim e arsimim as që bëhet fjalë, janë të gjithë thuajse analfabetë. Shfrytëzuesit e tyre, sipas anketave të bëra, janë në shumicën e rasteve vetë prindërit apo të afërmit, e në raste të tjera, tutorët. Me fenomenin e lypjes, sipas Hazizajt mund të shpjegohet fare mirë rrethi vicioz i punësimit të fëmijëve, që lidhet ngushtë me nivelin arsimor të prindërve. Kështu fëmijët dalin rrugëve deri në një moshë të caktuar, e më tej ata bëjnë të njëjtën gjë me fëmijët e tyre. Ky zinxhir zgjatet pastaj pafundësisht. 
Pse punojnë fëmijët
Njëzëri të gjithë mund të përgjigjen se arsyeja më e fortë është varfëria. Në fakt, nuk mund ta shpjegosh ndryshe, kur vetë një raport i fundit publikuar nga PNUD ka nxjerrë se plot 58% e shqiptarëve ankohen me shumicë për varfërinë, ndërsa një numër i caktuar familjesh (rreth 21%) ankohen se nuk mund të sigurojnë as bukën e gojës. Të tjera të dhëna tregojnë se shumë shqiptarë mbahen vetëm me një dollar në ditë. Papunësia në familje është arsyeja tjetër që detyron fëmijët të bëjnë atë që në fakt duhet ta bënin vetë prindërit,- thotë Hazizaj. Jo më pak rëndësi ka pasur në diskutim edhe rënia e cilësisë së mësimdhënies, e cila detyron shumë fëmijë të lënë shkollën e të merren tashmë me gjërat e të rriturve. Pas saj renditet, mungesa e ndihmës sociale për familjet, niveli i ulët arsimor i prindërve për të cilët shkolla nuk ka kurrfarë interesi për fëmijët e tyre dhe së fundi moszbatimi i ligjit. Edhe pse ekziston një nen i posaçëm për gjobitjen e prindërve në rast se fëmijët e tyre braktisin shkollën, asnjë syresh nuk është vjelë. 
Braktisja e shkollës, 500 vetëm periferia
Sipas të dhënave më të fundit vetëm periferia e Tiranës numëron rreth 500 nxënës që kanë braktisur shkollën. Sipas statistikave të bëra publike gjatë një takimi të pak kohëve më parë në Prefekturë është mësuar se Kamza numëron si braktisës të shkollës 302 nxënës, nga 14 mijë që ka gjithsej. Pas saj vjen Paskuqani me 17 nxënës dhe Bathorja me 81 nxënës që kanë lënë bangat e shkollës. Këtë problem e kanë padyshim më të theksuar zona të thella të vendit. 

Shifra
50 mijë fëmijë punojnë
3% nëpër ndërmarrje
Lypësa, 800 vetëm në Tiranë
Tiranë, 500 nxënës kanë braktisur shkollën
Në botë
250 milionë fëmijë punojnë
10 milionë fëmijë punojnë në ambientet e shtëpisë

Letër e hapur
Kërkesa: Lypja e fëmijëve të ndalohet me ligj 
Lypja e fëmijëve duhet të ndalohet me ligj, ndërkohë që gjithë fëmijët që lypin dhe familjet e tyre duhet të regjistrohen, në mënyrë që qeveria ti ndihmojë qoftë me ndihma sociale apo edhe me punësimin e prindërve. Këto kërkesa qëndrojnë në themel të një letre të hapur që Qendra për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Fëmijëve (CRCA) i ka dërguar dje në Ditën Ndërkombëtare kundër Punës së Fëmijëve, kryeministrit të vendit, Fatos Nano. I nderuar zoti Kryeministër, vetëm pak metra larg ndërtesës ku ju punoni, ndodh një nga krimet më makabre, ajo e kthimit të fëmijëve në skllevër dhe fëmijë të trafikuar. Shumë prej fëmijëve që lypin sot para Kryeministrisë, por edhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë, janë fëmijë të trafikuar, sepse jashtë dëshirës së tyre ata transportohen nga njëri qytet në tjetrin, nga njëri shtet në tjetrin, për faktin e thjeshtë se dikush kërkon të jetojë me punën dhe mundin e këtyre fëmijëve. A e keni menduar se këta fëmijë kanë nevojë për ndihmën tuaj, një ndihmë që vetëm një institucion si qeveria shqiptare që ju përfaqësoni mund tua ofrojë?,- thuhet në letrën e dërguar dje. Kjo qendër ka kërkuar një zgjidhje të qëndrueshme dhe afatgjatë të këtij problemi dhe për këtë ka propozuar që fenomeni i lypjes të konsiderohet si trafik i brendshëm i fëmijëve, i cili është i ndaluar dhe i dënueshëm me ligj; regjistrimin e gjithë fëmijëve dhe familjeve të tyre, në mënyrë që qeveria të ketë mundësi të punësojë prindërit e tyre; krijimin e një fondi të posaçëm për akomodimin, shkollimin, ushqimin falas të këtyre fëmijëve si dhe marrjen e masave për sigurimin e ndihmës ekonomike për ta.

----------


## Renea

Kishte nje lajm te ri , per femijet qe punojn , thuheshte se 40.000 femij punojn ne Shqiperi , mijra te tjer kan braktis shkollen???

whats up ?

----------


## Kinney

Ti ndjame pak gjerat, femije qe punojne apo qe shfrytezohen si lypesa?
se ka goxha ndryshim.
jeta ne shqiperi eshte e veshtire dhe per te çuar perpara familjen, sidomos ne fshat, çdo krah pune eshte i mirepritur.
Une kam punuar token qe 10 vjeç, sigurisht me aq sa kisha mundesi, po dhe ndihmoja ne ruajtjen e lopeve dhe shpendeve, gjithmone gjate pushimeve verore, e megjithate femija duhet mesuar pak me pune se rritet dembel. Puna eshte nder.

Tjeter gje eshte problemi i shfrytezimit te punes si lypesa dhe te ngjashme. Nje gje eshte e sigurte, te vetmit femije lypesa i takojne komunitetit jevg ne shqiperi, 
shqiptari nuk ka lypur kurre dhe nuk lyp edhe sikur te vdese urie.
Keshtu qe kur te thoni qe ne shqiperi femijet lypin mos harroni ata mijra femije qe lypin edhe rrugeve te evropes por qe gjithmone i takojne komunitetit jevg qe lypjen, hajdutllekun e parazitllekun e kane metode jetese.

----------


## _MALSORI_

duket se keto shoqatat kan hallin te fondet qe marrin per veten e tyre..se te besh buje me kete 50.000 femije punojne eshte paksa e egzagjeruar..se mos i thoni pune e dhe perkundjes se djepit more..

dikur ne londer gazeta '' evening standard '' publikon nje lajm shokues..ne londer ka plot te pastrehe qe flejne neper stacione treni apo metroje..dhe kjo gazete kishte bere zbulimin e madh se keta lypsa fitonin nga 300-500 pound sejcili...te nesermen gazetat e tjera tallnin ko.qet me te duke treguar realitetin e hidhur te ketyre lypsave...

nuk ka te sosur paturpesia e atyre qe gjoja jane  ne mbrojtje te femijeve...veq per te marre fonde nga shteti apo organizata nderkombetare jane  ne gjendje te shpikin edhe gjera qe as vete nuk i besojne...

----------


## Jack Watson

S'besoj te jete aq, nr shum i ekzagjeruan.

----------


## juanito02

Kur kam qene vete e kam pare me syte e mi ushtrine e lypsave nen moshe qe dukeshin acik te komanduar nga nje i rritur.
Kam pare ushtrine tjeter te shitesave te vegjel me cigare, cd falso, kellefe celularesh, e gjithe far lloj sendesh
Kam pare shitesat e vegjel me bajame te pjekura, lule dielli te pranishem thuajse ne cdo bar qe kam pire dicka.
Kam pare ata te sofistikuarit me tabela ne gjoks jam jetim e me ndihmoni, jam fillikat e i semure dhe skam para te kurohem.
Shkurt nje ushtri e tere nen moshe te cilet shfrytezohen per llogari te tjeter kujt e si rrjedhim quhen te punesuar ne te zeze pa rregulla pa asgje.
Le te krekosen sa te duan pushtetaret tane te dhjere me suksese biblike ekonomike e te prosperitetit. Vetem se puna e ketyre te luleve te vocerr eshte pasqyra me mire e katrahures ekonomiko politike te shqiperise, e xhungles se bastardeve mafioze e politike, ku shfaqet ne syte e cilitdo te huaj a vendas.

----------

